#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Bruiloften -  plaats hier je pics

## moderator

Goed....om de boel lekker overzichtelijk te houden een andere opzet!

*Heb je als drive-in show een bruiloft gedaan en wil je daar foto's van plaatsen, dan kan dat in dit onderwerp.*

Het je vragen of opmerkingen, dan graag een nette vraag als reactie plaatsen. 
reacties als: mooi....die worden weggemikt!

Zal direct zelf maar de kick-off geven  :Big Grin:

----------


## moderator

goed, de kick-off dus...

Discoshow gedaan, onderstaand de fotoos
locatie: vd Valk motel Vianen




lijstje van wat er mee was ga ik niet nogmaals plaatsen, dat is reeds in verschillende andere onderwerpen ter sprake gekomen.

----------


## moderator

alweer 2 weekjes terug te gast in de botanische tuinen te Utrecht, ook een mooie locatie voor een bruiloft.

voor het show werk begint, ff de inwendige mens versterken...

schitterende omgeving voor een internationaal gezelschap...

Sommige bruiloften gaat het niet om het dansen, maar om het "samen zijn"...bijzonder, maar waar  :Big Grin:

----------


## sis

Wie is die krullebol met dat bordje saté en pattat [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] achter de discobar ? 
Ben jij dat moderator  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## showband

bruiloft in belgië eerder dit jaar:








6 meter truss op VMB, 2 x 4 bar, 4xCX2, 2x2bar front. glitterbackdrop, 700w rokertje en logobord. Bediend vanaf botexje tijdens het spelen door ondergetekende.  :Wink:

----------


## moderator

In reactie op sis: nee tuurlijk niet.....das een collega :Wink:

----------


## DJP-BIM

Bekend gezicht die krullebol [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] maar weet even niet waarvan:

jl. bruiloft gehad in Nunspeet, leuk behalve dan het het in de irish pub op de bovenverdieping was maar daar passen we ons dan op aan. Klein gezelschap 40 personen.






(ik zie ook dat het tijd word voor een meer megapixel camera[V])

----------


## beyma

Zeg moddereter , resize je pictures eens, wel het goede voorbeeld geven he! [ :Embarrassment: )][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## moderator

2beyma: als je het foto forum opent dan mag ik van je verwachten dat je middels een breedband internetaansluiting surft of het niet erg vindt dat je lang moet wachten tot een pagina geladen is.
Dit formaat is allezins redelijk!

voor sis, omdat ie zo nieuwsgierig is naar mij:


bruiloftje met balonnen:



jaja, de echte

laat maar komen die bruiloft pics!

----------


## Jurgen

die krullebol komt me idd ook erg bekend voor. Kom er nu zo 1,2,3 ff niet op :P

----------


## MC Party

Nu je het zegt: heb daar es vlieg-les van gehad, waarbij we na afloop alle spullen in witte cases moesten opbergen :-)

----------


## DJP-BIM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jurgen_
> 
> die krullebol komt me idd ook erg bekend voor. Kom er nu zo 1,2,3 ff niet op :P



zegt de persoon overzichzelf 

kwartje is gevallen [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## sis

Mod, je wil het niet weten !!
We zijn net twee broertjes met die kale kop  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## beyma

> citaat:2beyma: als je het foto forum opent dan mag ik van je verwachten dat je middels een breedband internetaansluiting surft



Hahaha , heb een 2048 verbinding, zit wel goed dus,ik bedoelde eigenlijk de resolutie van de fotos uit utrecht....

----------


## moderator

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> Mod, je wil het niet weten !!
> We zijn net twee broertjes met die kale kop 
> sis



kom maar op met die foto dan! :Big Grin:

----------


## sussudio

Bruiloft Dennis & Maaike











Gast-DJs van X-treme:

----------


## ralph

Wows!!!!
Dennis op z'n knieen gegaan!!!!!![:0]

En batuurlijk is ie een mazzelpik dat Maaike ja heeft gezegd, wel humor: drive-in op je eigen bruiloft.
[ :Embarrassment: )]

Gefeli beiden!

----------


## DJP-BIM

ahaha, Gefeliciteerd. 

(oma vond het ook leuk aan de foto te zien?)

----------


## luc2366

er wordt hier op 't forum altijd geklaagd over: afrokken van de installatie, wegwerken van kabels,... WEL dan vind ik gepaste kledij een even groot aandachtspunt! Niemand op de foto's draagt een das of een kostuum (pak voor NL  :Big Grin: )?!?
Verder vind ik de getoonde sets wel altijd GROOT voor een trouwerij. 2 toppen + 2subs per kant voor een trouwfeest?
lichtbrug met 8 pars + 4 scans + strobo + UV?
hoeveel kost zo'n setje met DJ dan?
Als ik een trouwfeest draai (van 23u30 tot 5u) breng ik standaard 2x 500W geluid mee en 4 pars en vraag daar 400 voor: dat vinden ze al duur genoeg... [8D]

----------


## Overdrive

Als je al een tijdje bruiloften doet moet je toch weten dat elke klant weer andere wensen heeft. Zo hebben wij bruiloften gehad waar ze niet eens licht wouden, maar ook bruiloften waar er specifiek gevraagd werd naar een grote licht installatie. Toch is de standaard bruiloft set meestal bij ons ook gewoon 2x T4 met effect hoor.

Kwa geluid neem je gewoon mee wat je nodig hebt. Tot 100 man doen we meestal met 2 topjes, grotere zalen nemen we wat subs mee ter ondersteuning. 

Laatst een bruiloft gedaan met een grote installatie vor 675,- het is maar net wat ze ervoor over hebben.

Als laatste, wij hebben speciaal voor bruiloften nette overhemden laten maken. Hieronder een jeans en dat vind ik ook wel genoeg. Om nou helemaal in pak te gaan....

----------


## moderator

2luc: leuk onderwerp, maar dit is het foto forum....ff opletten aub!

----------


## sussudio

Bruiloft in Wapen van Beckum, Beckum






Bruiloft in Assinkhof, Enschede
(check ook het verschil tussen Martin Pro 518 MSD 200 en MSD 205/2 ...)






Bruiloft in Rode Hert, Dalfsen




Deze oma vond het wel leuk ...


Bruiloft in Hagenhoff, Wettringen (D)


Duits gebruik: sluierdans. Gasten gooien geld in de sluier om met bruid of bruidegom te mogen dansen. Hiermee moet uiteindelijk het entertainment betaald worden ...


Het bruidspaar wilde perse geen polonaise ... (overigens de eerste keer dat ik een polonaise op Knock On Wood gezien heb)


Bruiloft in theater Mystiek, Enschede

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> Wows!!!!
> Dennis op z'n knieen gegaan!!!!!![:0]
> En batuurlijk is ie een mazzelpik dat Maaike ja heeft gezegd, wel humor: drive-in op je eigen bruiloft.
> [)]



Dit was de beste manier voor mij om ook het licht mijn eigendom te mogen noemen [} :Smile: ] Voorheen was dat allemaal van Maaike, maar nu is het van 'ons' ...

----------


## sussudio

Bruiloft in Labyrinth der Zinnen, Boekelo








Bruiloft in de Vrieler, Enschede

----------


## sis

sussudio, op de bruiloft van Dennis en Maaike zit Oma met haar wijsvingers in haar oren, enig idee waarom ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## MC Party

2 &gt;&gt; gp Fransen: tip, ff de displays vd movingheads uitzetten staat net iets strakker.

2 &gt;&gt; Sussidio, krijg je niet vaak te horen of het wel nodig is om zo;n grote pa set mee te nemen? Hadden tijdje terug regelmatig 2 subjes onder een topje staan ivm met de hoogte, was toen ook 7 vd 10 keer raak dat mensen (zaal eigenaren) meteen een vooroordeel hadden over het volume.
Geeft na afloop wel weer een kick om ff langs de persoon te lopen en te vragen of oordoppen nog nodig waren. :-)
Verder erg strakke show.

2 &gt;&gt; DJP-BIM Welke geluidsset gebruik je daar?

----------


## DJP-BIM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MC Party_
> 2 &gt;&gt; DJP-BIM Welke geluidsset gebruik je daar?



Als top is dat de DAP RW-155 Met een Palladium-900 erop
en als Sub is dat de DAP RW-18B Helaas heb ik op de 1 of andere rare manier hiervan 3 maanden terug de speakers van opgeblazen en hierin zitten nu RCF Speakers in. en als versterker staat daarop een Palladium P-1600 en die RCF speakers zijn zeker een vooruitgang  :Smile:

----------


## luc2366

@G.P: waar gaan we dat schrijven, de Frank die een trouwfeest "draait"?  :Frown:

----------


## DJP-BIM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> Welke RCF speakers ???
> sis





ik heb even factuur erbij gezocht en het is de: L18S800

----------


## luc2366

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj truss_
> 
> @ luc bedoel jij Frank Verstraeten de ex-eigenaar van de zilion ? 
> Ik vindt namelijk dat hij er zeker op lijkt



dat is idd F Verstraeten die "aan het draaien" is

----------


## stekelvarke

ook leuk een trouwfeestje med heads en lasers en de frank. deze beschikten zo te zien over een groot budget[ :Stick Out Tongue: ].

----------


## moderator

Mensen, zoals jullie ws. vergeten waren...dit is een foto forum, dus alle gezever verwijderd en we zijn weer in afwachting van foto's.

Uiteraard is een korte en heldere vraag naar aanleiding van geplaatste foto's welkom, dat bevorderd de forum structuur, maar euforie over een dj die op een plaatje staat en ander geneuzel wordt subiet verwezen naar het grote oneidige forumprullenbakkie!

Sloppel

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MC Party_
> 
> 2 &gt;&gt; Sussidio, krijg je niet vaak te horen of het wel nodig is om zo;n grote pa set mee te nemen?



Zaaleigenaren beginnen per definitie te kreunen over de grote pa, de hoeveelheid te gebruiken stroom, de lengte van de lichtbrug, de poten van de statieven, de krassen op de vloer, enz. enz. enz .....

Ons standaard antwoord: dit heeft de klant besteld, dit krijgt de klant (behalve de krassen).

----------


## LJ

Bruiloft op 22 juli 2005 in een leuk zaaltje in Dwingeloo:
















Jelle en Mirjam zijn sinds die dag de 2 gelukkig getrouwden!

----------


## PeTAR

Mijn complimenten. Erg nette set en vind de kleuren in je parren ook erg goed gekozen. Net even anders dan normaal.

----------


## rene.derksen

Mag ik weten welke kleuren je hebt gebruikt? ziet er lekker tropisch uit!

----------


## CS Light Sound

Heeyy,
Ziet er heel netjes uit, maar mag ik wat meer fototjes van je meubel, die vind ik heel mooi.

MVG Chris

----------


## soundcheckfrits

is die 8ter doek contructie ook van jullie??  zoja:     dat vind ik nou netjes  links recht achter   overal   op zelfde hoogte een backdrop zonder om iets aan het plafond te knopen.

maar qou vervoer  dan heb je wel redelijke  bus nodig op het te vervoeren

----------


## LJ

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René.D_
> 
> Mag ik weten welke kleuren je hebt gebruikt? ziet er lekker tropisch uit!



Rood 106
Groen 139
UV 181
Dat tropische komt natuurlijk door het boompje  :Smile: 





> citaat:_Geplaatst door soundcheckfrits_
> 
> is die achterdoek contructie ook van jullie?? zoja: dat vind ik nou netjes links recht achter overal op zelfde hoogte een backdrop zonder om iets aan het plafond te knopen.
> 
> maar qou vervoer dan heb je wel redelijke bus nodig op het te vervoeren



Dankje, bruiloften horen ook zo netjes mogelijk te zijn lijkt mij...
Het ging allemaal vrij makkelijk mee in een Mercedes Sprinter meubelbak

----------


## soundcheckfrits

@ tfproductions            volgens mij zijn deze foto's  al eerder op dit forum (ander topic)  geplaast ofnie???
duss lijke met allemaal beetje dubbelop!!

----------


## Watt Xtra

ja klopt maatr misschien heeft iemand nog wel reacties, stonden toen bij producties

----------


## PeTAR

Ik kan het niet goed zien, maar aan de rechterkant lijkt het alsof de kabels losliggen op de vloer. Misschien een stukje mat erover heen of vasttappen. Ziet er gelijk wat netter uit en veiliger voor heen en weer lopen. 

Verder nette set!

----------


## Max

> citaat:_Geplaatst door PeTAR_
> 
> Ik kan het niet goed zien, maar aan de rechterkant lijkt het alsof de kabels losliggen op de vloer. Misschien een stukje mat erover heen of vasttappen. Ziet er gelijk wat netter uit en veiliger voor heen en weer lopen. 
> 
> Verder nette set!



Kabels die van het meubel naar de speakers lopen zitten met Gaffa aan de vloer vastgetaped.

----------


## PeTAR

Dan heb ik helemaal niks gezegd...  :Smile:

----------


## pico

Laatst een bruiloft in een mooi kasteel:

----------


## moderator

kasteeltjes zijn altijd leuk, ziet er pico bello uit inderdaad!

onderstaand nog wat bruiloftpics

----------


## DJ_Compact

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Max_
> 
> Klein showtje in Babberich:



Babberich, dit jaar met een band gestaan op een bruiloft daar. Dan is duidelijk te merken dat overal in Nederland bruiloften anders worden gevierd. Wij uit het zuiden wist niet wat ons overkwam toen iedereen om 11 uur aan de koffie ging[:0] :Big Grin:

----------


## stekelvarke

Wij Belgen en Nederlanders hebben nog niet alles gemeen maar gelukkig de taal wel en dat is toch al veel (anders zat ik hier nu niet).
Overigens leuk met dat roos/paars.
Het zijn dan wel basisfilters maar toch leuker als dat standaart roog,geel,groen,blauw.

----------


## DJ-Ridoo

Aangezien ons vorige topic werd afgesloten, zal ik het hier opnieuw posten.

Vorige week een trouwfeest gedaan.
Foto's:
http://groups.msn.com/discobarxplosi...mpkatrien.msnw

*[u]Materiaal:</u>*
[u]DJ:</u>
Cd-speler CDN-24 (Numark)
Mengtafel MX-180 MKII (Rodec)
Hoofdtelefoon HP400 (Citronic)
Micro

[u]Geluid:</u>
2 * TR-125 (JBL)
1 * XLS 602 (Crown Audio)

[u]Licht:</u>
2 * ALT-300 Wind-Up + T-adaptors (ASD)
4 meter X30-D (Prolyte)

4 * PAR 56
4 * Roboscan Pro 812 (Martin)
1 * Strobo / blinder 750W DMX (HQ-Power)
1 * Rookmachine Magnum 800 (Martin)

1 * LM-400 (JB-Systems)
1 * DMX 2518 (Martin)

Dit zeer geslaagd feesje heb ik samen met LJ-Martin gedaan. 

Groeten

----------


## PeTAR

Het enige wat mij stoort in het hele plaatje (kan komen door de fotohoor) is het het zilverachtige doek... vind het niet mooi staan. Tevens zien je de apparatuur er hoog boven uit torenen.

Persoonlijke mening en no offence hoor!

----------


## stekelvarke

leuke opstelling. Zilvere doek zou ik ook door zwart vervangen (is ook vele multifunctioneler)
Verder een mooie setup. Ok kabels zijn vrij goed weggewerkt.

----------


## DJ-Ridoo

Idd. die zilveren doek heeft z'n beste tijd gehad enis stilaan aan vervanging toe. Na verloop van tijd zal het een zwart doek worden met eventueel reclame op.

Groeten

----------


## SoundExperience

Gisteren 40jr bruiloft gedraaid. Van te voren was verteld dat het een simpele bruiloft zou worden. ( Dus ik geen boeiende spullen meegenomen ) Ineens hadden ze de artiest Rachid geregeld van 1000sterren stralen en nog meer tros programma's enz. Dus een echo / delay / equalizer bij elkaar geraapt en opgebouwd.

Na het opbouwen.
 

Bruidspaar


Rachid


Stil aan de overkant


Hoe gek krijg je de mensen  :Big Grin: 



Graag reactie opmerkingen enz enz

Voor meer foto's www.soundexperience.nl

Betere foto op de site van rachid vanaf : http://www.rachidonline.nl/foto%27s/...C00322_jpg.htm

----------


## stekelvarke

Netjes opgebouwd, buiten je kabels van het statief kon nog net wat beter.
Verder had wat meer front licht voor die artist wel gemogen, Maar als je van niets weet kan je daar weinig aan doen.
Maar voor de rest zie ik ook niet echt veel licht (buiten die lichtslangen dan).

----------


## SoundExperience

Ik heb op eigen initiatief 4 parren = 1200watt aan gelicht meegenomen. Dat lijkt me weer een leuke toegift. Verder had ik hier te maken met mensen met weinig kennis en weinig interesse in zaken. Ze hadden niet verwacht dat het een knalfeest zou worden. Het wat namelijk al vanaaf 4uur s'middags drinken hapje eten enz enz dus 11uur was mooie tijd om af te sluiten vonden ze hahahaha. Maar door onze show was het toch niet 1.30 geworden  :Wink:

----------


## PeTAR

Ik heb afgelopen vrijdag een bruiloft gedaan.

Zoals het paar van te voren aangaf: jaren 80 muziek en een ontspannen sfeer. Dus geen licht.

Dus dit is de opzet geworden. Heel simpel maar doeltreffend:




Het spandoek is van het bedrijf waar ik de apparatuur gehuurd heb. Mijn neefje dus  :Smile: 

Lijstje met apparatuur:
2x CDJ-100
1x laptop
1x synx-mixer
2x EV SX-300
1x EV versterker

----------


## dj truss

hey
 en was er iets van licht ? parren ofzo ?

groetjes joren

----------


## eddy56

> citaat:_Geplaatst door PeTAR_
> 
> Ik heb afgelopen vrijdag een bruiloft gedaan.
> 
> Zoals het paar van te voren aangaf: jaren 80 muziek en een ontspannen sfeer. *Dus geen licht.*







> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj truss_
> 
> hey
>  en was er iets van licht ? parren ofzo ?
> 
> groetjes joren



Hey Joren, Lees, en reageer dan!

Greetz Eddy

----------


## Bastisito

Afgelopen zaterdag ook een bruiloft gedaan. Hier viel onder: kerkdienst, band uitmixen en feest naderhand. 
Was zeer low-budget, doch een geslaagde dag voor de gelukkig getrouwden.

Materiaal:
GELUID:
- Wharfedale PA mixer (low-budget, niet van ons)
- DJ set (xtc, 2*cdj100)
- 4 PSL-112 zelfbouwtoppen (2 gevlogen in truss)
- 2 punisher
- Wharfedale SVP-15 (buiten)
- DCX 2496 processor
- Crest V450 (hoog)
- V4000 (mid)
- V5000 (laag)
- Onbekende versterker voor de buitenspeaker
- microfoons (Shure, Sennheiser, AKG)
- div. Koptelefoons

LICHT:
- 8 par 56 spots long
- 12 par 56 spots short
- 7,5 meter truss
- 2* VMB TE-04
- 2 fourbarretjes achterin de zaal


Omdat het nogal omslachtig is de foto's één voor één te posten wil ik jullie vragen mijn website te volgen (www.powerbass.nl) onder het kopje 'partypics' en dan het bovenste album. Excuses voor deze manier.

----------


## showband

HAHAHA tuin ik er weer in. Zie ik staan 'band uitmixen'.

Gelijk nieuwsgierig kijken wie er speelden natuurlijk. 



Ik tuin er elke keer in.

----------


## Bastisito

Jaja, lach er maar om. Maargoed, dit was een bruiloft en de bruid en bruidegom wilde deze mensen graag hebben. Christelijke muziek is het.  Daar hebben wij verder ook geen grip op. Buiten dat was dit een vriendendienst, wij kennen de mensen die trouwden.

----------


## MarkRombouts

@bastisito: ik vind het nogal omslachting om op deze manier de foto's te moeten bekijken, je moet ze namelijk allemaal een voor een openen en weer sluiten, dus ja wat is nu handiger ?? één keer wat moeite doen om ze geplaatst te krijgen of iedereen die ze wil zien 128 (61 foto's x 2 + 6 nieuwe pagina's) laten klikken ???

Verder zie ik op de geplaatste foto dat het meer om een klein combotje gaat ipv een band en lijkt het erop dat alle bekabeling nogal slordig is afgewerkt fo zie ik dat verkeerd??

Was de projectie Live wel beter te zien als op de foto ?

----------


## Bastisito

Live was het allemaal perfect te zien. Dat de kabels wat slordig liggen was niks aan te doen. Bandleden verplaatsten steeds en microfoon moest verplaatst worden naar elders (priester, huwelijkse voorwaarden oplezen ed.) Verder was iedereen tevreden met de dag en voor ons is het weer een ervaring rijker.

----------


## PeTAR

Christelijke muziek niet zo uitvlakken he  :Wink:  Ik heb aan het gospelkoor waar ik bij zit al genoeg werk om het goed te krijg! En das een compleet combo.

Maar verder verder ziet het er een beetje rommilig uit. De gehele locatie. Ook al ziet de truss er wel netjes afgewerkt uit... behalve dan die tape rondom dat stekkerblok  :Wink:

----------


## Bastisito

Ja goed, locatie hadden wij natuulijk niet mee te maken. 
Tape om stekkerblok, ja....uhm, toen we hem maakten dachten we toch echt dat die precies in de truss kon liggen, kon dus niet. Maargoed, zo kan het ook wel, zit vast met wat gaffa en  4 stekkers (waaronder CEE die dus echt niet zomaar losgaat.)

----------


## Radar

Nu zijn we van PeTar gewend dat er iets wat microfoon statieven in de weg staan.
Maar ik hoop dat je bij de produktie van bovenstaande klus alleen maar
verantwoordelijk was voor het geluid.

----------


## Bastisito

En wat spotje dan.

----------


## PeTAR

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Radar_
> 
> Nu zijn we van PeTar gewend dat er iets wat microfoon statieven in de weg staan.
> Maar ik hoop dat je bij de produktie van bovenstaande klus alleen maar
> verantwoordelijk was voor het geluid.



Dat hoop ik komende oktober beter te regelen [:P]

----------


## Joost van Ens

ik spot in elk geval geen safety's en bijna nog veel erger langschalmige ketting waar een speaker aan is gevlogen! :Frown:

----------


## moderator

opruiming gehouden om plaats te maken voor foto's...hit me!

----------


## Didier

Bruiloft op 2 September 2005
Locatie: Buitengoed Slavante, St.Pietersberg Maastricht
Type: Drive-in show

Geluid:
2x Mackie SRS1500
2x Mackie SRM450
1x Pioneer DJM500
2x Pioneer CDJ100s
1x Sennheiser E-835

Licht:
2x T4 bar met 4x par56 300w



Drive-In Show


Mixer met cdspelers


Sfeerimpressie in lege zaal.


Openingsdans (beppie kraft - de nach is nog zoe laank)


Natuurlijk weer de nodige optredens en voordrachten van familie/vrienden.


Bruid gooit haar bloemen weg  :Embarrassment: 


Mooi feestje op schitterende locatie! Alleen de bereikbaarheid van deze locatie is erg slecht. Er gaat een flinke trap omhoog, waar je dus ook je apparatuur omhoog moet slepen. De treden hebben een dusdanige hoogte, dat een steekwagentje geen uitkomst biedt. Het was ook nog eens goed weer, dus het heeft de nodige zweetdruppels gekost om op te bouwen, en vervolgens 's nachts weer af te breken.

----------


## PeTAR

Ik moet zeggen dat jou meubel erg anders anders komt: postief bedoeld! Vind het eens wat anders dan de rest. Ziet er leuk uit!

----------


## Didier

Dankjewel!

Ik gebruik dit meubel nu enkele jaren, maar ben momenteel opzoek naar nieuwe ideeen voor een nieuw meubel. Dit is zo langzamerhand aan vervanging toe.


Het handige van dit meubel is, dat het inklapbaar is, waardoor het niet zoveel ruimte in beslag neemt en het is alleen te tillen/dragen.
De voorkant loopt rond (ik dacht buigbare lichtgewicht multiplex van 10mm)en vervolgens zijn er enkele "metal-look" formica platen op geplakt. Meubel voldoet nog steeds goed, maar is te klein voor op grotere locaties. Je ziet het dan nauwelijks nog staan...

----------


## MC Party

Maak je er gewoon nog zo'n meubel bij. ( of 2  :Smile: 

Heb je een paar foto;s van het ingeklapte meubel/achterkant?

----------


## Didier

Hier heb ik nog geen foto's van.

Zal deze binnenkort eens maken en plaatsen.

----------


## DJP-BIM

Bruiloft Afgelopen Donderdag (8 september) in Maarsbergen:

----------


## discover

hey DJP-BIM 
mooje show  maar heb je een materiaal lijst 
verder BLIJF ZO DOORGAAN [^]

----------


## DJP-BIM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door discover_
> 
> hey DJP-BIM 
> mooje show  maar heb je een materiaal lijst 
> verder BLIJF ZO DOORGAAN [^]



Natuurlijk:

Geluid:

DAP Palladium 900
DAP Palladium 1600
Behringer Cross-over
DAP RW-155
DAP RW-18b (met RCF Speakers)
Denon 2000F MK3
JB Systems Beat 6 Mengpaneel
Draadloze Microfoon

Licht:

8 x Par 64 - 500 Watt
2 x Showtec T4
2 x JB Systems The Winner Scan
1 x Martin T-Rex
Blacklight Tl Buis
Showmaster 12/24
Scanmaster 2 Mk2

Overig:
Antari Z-800 Rookmachine,


aantal meters xlr, en stroomkabel

----------


## ralph

Weer wat tijd gehad om fotoos op servertje te plaatsen voor dit onderwerp.

We waren vrijdags te gast in zaal Floor, Lunteren:



en zaterdags in Meteren...alwaar de show beetje te groot was voor de locatie, leuke bijkomnstigheid, het feest was super!


Tevens onderweg geweest met een erg compact setje, is mij erg goed bevallen!
Feest was in Epe:
ieniemienie setje







Alles passend in een Berlingo, op&afbouwtijd 15 minuten, incusief koffiedrinken, das wel eens anders  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niek...

Ralph, hoe vaker je een "grote show" doet (betrekkelijk relatief) hoe meer je een klein klusje gaat waarderen  :Smile:  En qua opbrengst - minus kosten nog meest aantrekkelijk ook [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Roland

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Didier_
> 
> Bruiloft op 2 September 2005
> Locatie: Buitengoed Slavante, St.Pietersberg Maastricht
> Type: Drive-in show




Die locatie staat bij mij dus op de zwarte lijst. Zaal is heel prima, lekker hoog. Maar alleen het gesleep daar en dan lekker het bergje 's avond af in het donker. Zal eens kijken of ik nog foto's heb van een bruiloft die ik daar ooit gedraaid heb. 1x en nooit meer.

----------


## Didier

> citaatie locatie staat bij mij dus op de zwarte lijst. Zaal is heel prima, lekker hoog. Maar alleen het gesleep daar en dan lekker het bergje 's avond af in het donker. Zal eens kijken of ik nog foto's heb van een bruiloft die ik daar ooit gedraaid heb. 1x en nooit meer.



Je had me inderdaad gewaarschuwd voor deze lokatie, maar achteraf gezien viel het nog enigzins mee. Ik had gelukkig niet te veel en te zware apparatuur bij me. Bij mij staat deze lokatie vanaf nu op de lijst bij "lokatie's met extra transportkosten".

----------


## Roland

> citaat: Bij mij staat deze lokatie vanaf nu op de lijst bij "lokatie's met extra transportkosten".



en laat die nu juist het duurste zijn. :Big Grin:

----------


## ralph

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Niek..._
> 
> Ralph, hoe vaker je een "grote show" doet (betrekkelijk relatief) hoe meer je een klein klusje gaat waarderen  En qua opbrengst - minus kosten nog meest aantrekkelijk ook []



Eens, voor wat betreft de kosten efficiëntie dan...
Drive-in shows zijn slechts een deel van mijn werkzaamheden.

----------


## SP-Audio

Ik heb vorige week ook een bruiloft gehad, hier ook wat fotootjes.

----------


## vasco

Waarom staan toch altijd die displays aan op inteligent licht? Zijn we allemaal ledjes g**l of zo?
Persoonlijk vind ik het netter als ze uit zijn of draai ze van je publiek af. Juist in het donker (relatief uiteraard) zijn ze zo verschikkelijk aanwezig.

----------


## ralph

Eens met vasco, displays staan lelijk, verder nog: ben jij zo klein of sta je zop gebukt te draaien?

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Dat zijn wel hele nette amp rackjes! Wat is dat voor processor of zo boven die amps? Mooi spulletje zo.

----------


## DjFlo

Ziet er goed uit! Ff vraagje, hoe maak jij je 4 bars vast?
Groetne

Floris

----------


## sis

Ik sta versteld van de bruiloften tegenwoordig [8D]
Al die belichtingen, P.A.tjes  :Big Grin:  rooktoestanden enz...
In mijn jonge jaren bestond dit niet !!
Gewoon muziek spelen, vreten, dansen en klaar was Clara  :Big Grin: 
Nu ben ik blij dat ik de : 12.5, 25, 30, 35, 40 en vooral de 50 jarige jubilarissen mag doen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## SP-Audio

Ik ben 1.86 meter groot  :Smile:  Maar was op dat moment een foto aan het maken  :Wink: 

Processortjes zijn van Dap ( Dcx-24 ). Ze bevallen me uitermate goed, je kan ze qua menu vergelijken met de Lem processortjes.

T4's zitten vast met O-clamps en natuurlijk nog een dikke safety erom wat bij mij om elk apparaat hangt wat de truss in gaat.

----------


## tijn

Gisteren een bruiloft in Liempde gedaan met onze verlichte dansvloer:









Groeten,

Tijn

----------


## Roeltej

enkele pics van gisteren:

gisteren bruiloftje gehad...

----------


## soundcheckfrits

ik vind dat meubel  donders strak en netjes!!!  complimentje

heb je ook matteriaal lijstje???

----------


## MC Party

2 tijn: krijgt de laptop zo wel voldoende koeling?

Heb je nog wat meer foto;s van deze case?

Kan je tevens wat meer vertellen over de verlichte dansvloer;
- materiaal
-zelfbouw/fabrieks
-aansturing
-...

Verder nette show, idem voor Roel met ze nieuwe mixer :-)

----------


## Roeltej

> citaat:_Geplaatst door soundcheckfrits_
> 
> heb je ook matteriaal lijstje???



ff uit ander topic gehaald en aangepast  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Meubel:
Dateq LPM 7.3
Tascam CD-X1500
Lexicon MPX-110
PCDJ Red VRM/Dac-2
Sennheiser EW-135
Sennheiser E-845s
Behringer LC2412
JB Systems SM1612
Showtec PSA-161

Geluid:
2x Shark 15
2x Shark SB-215

Licht
8x P56 kort op T4

----------


## DJP-BIM

Gisteravond wederom een bruiloft gehad
Dit keer in Ouwehands Dierenpark schitterende locatie.

foto's:

















locatie:

----------


## Rieske

<center>

</center>

Lang leve de bruiloft !

Geluid:
Dateq Apollo
Tascam CD-302
Sony MD
Dynacord XA5 set
EV S200 monitoren

Licht:
4x MSD 250 scan
2x DMX PAR64 bar 
1x Behringer LC2412
1x Sterrendoek 4x6 m.
6 meter Prolyte
2x Windups
1x Antari Z1200

----------


## DJP-BIM

Draaien we geen bruiloften meer....??

Telt een 25 jarige bruiloft ook? dan bij deze:

Filmpje: http://home.wanadoo.nl/pietvansandij.../renswoude.wmv
34 sec. gemaakt met fototoestel

Foto's:









Leuke en gezellige 25 jarige bruiloft  :Big Grin: 
Meer foto's kun je vinden op: http://www.believe-in-music.nl

----------


## Mikey_Mike

Hmmm is wel erg klein plaatje. nou dan maar de link kunnen jullie gelijk mijn website zien. ps comments r welcome ( maar ben erg eigenwijs) 

http://www.soundbeat.nl/images/bruiloft/index.htm

----------


## Ferry

Hoi Tijn.. Was die bruiloft van jou bij De Pundert? Dit is voor mij namelijk een bekende locatie.. Heb er zelf ook al een 3 tal keer gedraait.. En verschillende shows mee opgebouwd.

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Wat is dat voor ding?

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Wat is dat voor ding?



Euhm, jij doucht zeker alleen maar?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Dus je herkent hier echt geen DMX-controlled badkuip met 16-bits bruisfunctie in?  :Confused:   Nog maar te zwijgen over de stop, die met pyrotechniek eruit geblazen kan worden.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dj-Sjors

owjah. Klopt ik douche alleen :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DJP-BIM

> Euhm, jij doucht zeker alleen maar?  
> Dus je herkent hier echt geen DMX-controlled badkuip met 16-bits bruisfunctie in?  Nog maar te zwijgen over de stop, die met pyrotechniek eruit geblazen kan worden.



je vergeet de volledig computergestuurde aap nog :EEK!: 
is dus een badkuip op een super toffe locatie waar ik een bruiloft verzorgd heb
het is in ouwehands dierenpark in de jungle zaal,

het schijnt zelfs dat in het oerwoud daar Dance-Classics party's worden gegeven

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> je vergeet de volledig computergestuurde aap nog



Mijn excuses...  :Embarrassment: 
Sorry hoor, ik probeerde niet de locatie af te kraken, maar alleen iemand een fabeltje te laten geloven over een badkuip die hij niet eens herkende...  :Cool:

----------


## DJP-BIM

> Mijn excuses... 
> Sorry hoor, ik probeerde niet de locatie af te kraken, maar alleen iemand een fabeltje te laten geloven over een badkuip die hij niet eens herkende...



ik doel ook niet op jou ,  :Big Grin:

----------


## PeTAR

Weer on-topic?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Drive-in Show "Volume"

Hier een paar foto's van ons optreden in de tuin van de schoonouders van het bruidspaar. Met een geweldige BBQ.
Helaas hadden deze mensen geen lichtshow besteld maar ja dat doet er niet toe. het was gezellig feest

----------


## DJP-BIM

heb je ook nog foto's van je show?

----------


## Roeltej

> Helaas hadden deze mensen geen lichtshow besteld maar ja dat doet er niet toe. het was gezellig feest



Mensen niet laten bestellen, dan gaan ze altijd voor goedkoopste, gewoon zeggen dit kosten we... en als ze vragen wat ze krijgen noem je wat op...


Hier nog een fototje van ons afgelopen vrijdag, begon standaard, eindigde als een 'kpj feest'

----------


## Max

Welliswaar geen hele duidelijke foto, maar had afgelopen Zaterdag nog een 25-jarige bruiloft in Kaatsheuvel:

----------


## Overdrive

Ziet er leuk uit.

Dat was flink laag erin drukken zeker met die zx5jes.

Komt naar mijn mening nét even te weinig laag uit voor fullrange toepassing. Ook oppeppen in het laag haalt vrij weinig uit.

----------


## Max

> Ziet er leuk uit.
> 
> Dat was flink laag erin drukken zeker met die zx5jes.
> 
> Komt naar mijn mening nét even te weinig laag uit voor fullrange toepassing. Ook oppeppen in het laag haalt vrij weinig uit.



Viel reuze mee, zowel de opdracht gever als de feestgangers, willen vooral géén harde muziek waardoor de ZX5's op een wel heel laag pitje stonden te werken.

Overigens hebben we voor aankoop de ZX4 en de ZX5 vergeleken. Op veel gebieden kwamen de ZX4 net wat beter uit de verf, zeker voor het geld. Echter waneer je het maximale uit je topjes wilt halen, of waneer je subs onder gooit is de ZX5 tóch de beste keuze.

----------


## Overdrive

> Echter waneer je het maximale uit je topjes wilt halen, of waneer je subs onder gooit is de ZX5 tóch de beste keuze.



Klopt, geen ontkenning daar. Onze keus viel ook eerst op zx5, alleen om bovengenoemde redenen toch gekozen voor de zx4's.

----------


## Marc

Voor onze kleinere (bruiloft) shows gebruiken wij sinds kort ook de ZX5.
Er gaat bij ons echter altijd een sub onder.

De inloop muziek tijdens de ontvangst van de gasten, maar natuurlijk ook het steverigere werk als het feest er lekker inzit, kunnen wij met deze set prima laten klinken.

Apparatuur lijstje:

2 x ZX5, Electro Voice
2 x RX118, Electro Voice
2 x EX 4000, QSC touring amps, 800watt aan 8 ohm!
1 x XO24, Speaker Management Controller, T.C. Electronic

----------


## Timothy

Vind het een hele mooie installatie. Degelijk materiaal, niets op aan te merken.
Enkel tweetal bemerkingen:
- Ik vind die topkasten zo op de eerste foto wel redelijk hoog staan (tot tegen het plafond?) (De spots erachter kunnen dan toch niet ver schijnen?) (zie dat je tussenbaren niet in de hoogte verstelbaar zijn...)
- Die moving heads op je subkasten. Dat zou ik persoonlijk niet doen, gezien de vibraties van zo'n kast wel wat interne schade kan aanrichten aan je head. (+ het feit dat de head zoals ik kan zien niet volledig op de baskast staat => gevaar dat hij er afdondert door de trillingen).

Dit zijn maar details die niets afdoen aan het geheel van de installatie!
(Speel ook regelmatig een trouwfeest met een dergelijk installatie, helaas nog nooit foto's gemaakt...)

----------


## Marc

Hey Timothy,

Qua hoogte betreft heb je gelijk, het plafond was hier namelijk wel erg laag.
Het omhoog kantelen van de sub+top combi was echt milimeter werk.

De K&M tussen stang is niet te verstellen, echter de K&M verstelbare tussenstang is op z'n laagst ook deze lengte.

Wat betreft de movingheads op de subjes, daar over ben ik enige tijd geleden al een topic gestart.
Plaatsing op deze manier doen we dan ook niet meer.

Ondanks de kleine locatie en de beperkte mogelijkheden, heeft de klant en z'n gasten een zeer geslaagd feest gehad.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Welke subs gebruik je op de eerste foto ? Zijn niet de RX118's zo te zien ?

Mag ik vragen waarom je niet voor een complete EV set-up hebt gekozen, dus ook versterkers en processor ? (niet dat dit slecht zal zijn hoor)

----------


## Marc

Hey Markrombouts,

Op de 1e foto hadden we een AD sub mee als demo, deze viel echter wat tegen.
Wel een geluk dat deze sub niet zo groot was, anders hadden we qua hoogte van de ruimte een probleem met het plaatsen van de top.
Voortaan nemen we hierdoor wel altijd nog 2 losse K&M statieven mee.


De reden dat ik niet geheel voor een EV set up ben gegaan:

De 2 QSC EX 4000 touring amps kon ik als occasion aanschaffen, net zoals de XO24 TC processor voor een zeer geschikte prijs.

Ik heb wel een demo gehoord met een Electrovoice CP2200 op de top, een CP3000 op de sub en een DX38 processor, klonk op zich best wel goed, maar het hield niet over.

De ZX5 en RX118 speakers zijn 600 watt met een impedantie van 8 ohm!
CP3000 amp. geeft 600watt aan 8 ohm en de CP2200 amp., geeft 500 watt aan 8 ohm.

De QSC EX 4000 geeft aan 8 ohm, 800 watt, vooral in het laag gaat ie dus lekker door. Wel een nadeel is het gewicht (zo,n 30kg per amp).

Kortom, volgens ons klinkt deze samengestelde set beter en qua prijs scheelt het ook nog eens enorm.
Wij zijn er in ieder geval zeer tevreden mee.

----------


## Max

Ziet er netjes uit Marc!

Wij zelf hebben nu een vergelijkbaar setje. Hoewel we eerst van plan waren ook twee RX118 subsjes aan te schaffen voor onder one ZX5's, zijn we toch voor de actieve SBA 760's gegaan. Dit vanwege ruimte gebrek.

Wij sturen de ZX5's aan met een QSC PL 2.0HV. Deze hebben we vergeleken met een CP2200 van EV, en had net wat meer power. Wel klonk de CP2200 wat gedefinieërder in het hoog. Maar aangezien we de QSC's al in bezit hadden vond ik het onzin om deze te vervangen.

----------


## Timothy

> Hey Timothy,
> 
> Wat betreft de movingheads op de subjes, daar over ben ik enige tijd geleden al een topic gestart.
> Plaatsing op deze manier doen we dan ook niet meer.
> 
> *Dacht al dat ik het ergens had gelezen! * 
> 
> Ondanks de kleine locatie en de beperkte mogelijkheden, heeft de klant en z'n gasten een zeer geslaagd feest gehad.
> 
> *Dit vind ik ook nog steeds het belangrijkste! Dikwijls heeft de klant geen boodschap aan een lichtshow, als de sfeer, de ambiance èn de muziek maar goed was!*



*Greetz! en veel succes met de ijzerzaag (voor de tussenpaaltjes in te korten  )*

----------


## Marc

> *Greetz! en veel succes met de ijzerzaag (voor de tussenpaaltjes in te korten  )*



Volgens mij is de hoogte van topjes verder wel goed.
Subjes zijn namelijk 90 cm hoog, paaltjes zijn 85 cm en de topjes zijn 69 cm hoog.

Je wilt toch niet dat je publiek al het mid/hoog tegenhoud.

----------


## Timothy

Was dan ook als grapje bedoeld!
Weet ook wel dat het waarschijnlijk aan de hoogte van de zaal was gelegen (vermeldt hij trouwens ook in post).

Je zou inderdaad goed zot moeten zijn om je tussenpaaltjes te willen inkorten daarvoor! (Ik gebruik er die in de hoogte verstelbaar zijn. die kan tot 70 cm kort gaan + de ruimte die het paaltje in de box gaat => heb ik als kleinste maat een ruimte van +- 60 cm tussen de twee boxen...)

----------


## moderator

...en we gaan weer Back on topic!

----------


## dome

http://home.planet.nl/~vivi0000/nieuwe_pagina_2.htm

2 verschillende bruiloften

----------


## DJP-BIM

Zo.. Tijdje geen bruiloften gehad, maar nieuwe seizoen is geopend  :Wink:  

Bruiloft Afgelopen Vrijdag te Ugchelen, Bruidspaar wou een spetterende show, nou dat kan.
Ik had het gevoel dat ze daar nog nooit een redelijke disco gezien hadden.
Was top feest super gezellig.

Materiaal
6 meter FD34 Eurotruss
2 Windups
2 4bar par64
2 martin t-rex
2 showtech orion
40 cm glitterbol
martin pro 2000
showmaster 12/24

2 pioneer cdj100
dateq xtc
2 rw18b (rcf)
2 rw155
behringer eq, x-over
versterkers palladium

Foto's:

















En dat alles word tegenwoordig vervoerd met :

----------


## Upgrading your system

netjes, ziet er leuk uit, vervoer ziet er ook niet slecht uit, dat is vaak iets wat vergeten wordt of geen geld meer voor is.

oude ragbak als gevolg, vindt het toch een deel van je profi uitstraling. laat een goede indruk achter

----------


## DjFlo

Ziet er goed uit!

Wat voor spotjes zet jij op je spiegelbol?

Gr

Floris

----------


## Baszza91

Even een vraagje voor DJP-BIM.
Hoeveel watt zijn jullie parren? Ik zou het graag willen weten, gewoon puur uit nieuwsgierigheid!

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## Timothy

> Ziet er goed uit!
> 
> Wat voor spotjes zet jij op je spiegelbol?
> 
> Gr
> 
> Floris



Ik gok op 2 Par 36 vanaf de zijkant, zoals je ook op de foto kunt zien. Ik ga voor de Par 36!

Klopt het?

----------


## DJP-BIM

timothy, heeft de prijs te pakken

2x par36 vanaf de zijkant, 

@baszza91

parren zijn 500watters raylight, hier wel gedimt overigens want anders wel heel erg vel, omdat de zaal ook nogal licht gekleurd was

----------


## gnmixing

Een paar weekjes geleden ons eerste trouwfeestje gedaan...
Ik denk dat er een 100 gasten waren.

Materiaallijstje:

licht:
- 4x Martin Roboscan 218 met LJ
- 2x Tbar met PAR64
- 1x UV400
- 1x rookdoosje

geluid:
- 2x VIBE 30 met C2800 amp
- 2x CDJ100 met synQ paneel




Beperkte foto's waar ons materiaal op staat, maar ik wilde toch iets posten bij ons eerst trouwfeest.

Groeten,
GNmixing

----------


## Ferry

Ik krijg niet bepaald een beeld van hoe het eruit ziet. Maar zoals ik dat zo zie ziet het er enorm gezellig uit. Mooi foto's trouwens! welke kleurenfiltertjes had je gebruikt?

----------


## WLProductions

ziet er idd gezellig uit en kleuren zijn fris,

maar.. toch had ik je parren en scans hoger gehangen (op bovenste spijl van truss ofzo) of iets anders maar.. parren staan nu op je borst te schijnen en volgens mij komen de scans niet boven je hoofd uit..

----------


## Watt Xtra

jammer dat er niet meer foto's zijn. Anders hangen van lampen lijkt mij bijna niet mogelijk, truss drukt al tegen het plafond. Wat mij wel opvalt, en niet alleen bij deze foto's maar over het algemeen, de gasten zijn allemaal redelijk eenvoudig gekleed. Waar zijn de pakken en jurken?? Heb zelf afgelopen woensdag bruiloft van mijn nichtje gehad maar hier wel 95% in pak of jurk. Vind ik toch wel heel netjes en toning van respect. (maare wel weer offtopic)

----------


## gnmixing

Als we de parren op het bovenste trussgedeelte hadden gezet dan waren de scans uiteindelijk nog lager uitgekomen...
Nu konden de beams van de scans toch nog net tot boven de hoofden van het publiek dacht ik.
Het probleem van lage zalen komt wel vaker voor spijtig genoeg, maar hier is volgens mij niets aan te doen zeker? (buiten scans rechter hangen)

De gasten waren inderdaad niet zo net gekleed, al waren er al een deel van outfit verandenerd voor 'actjes' enzo. Gelukkig moeten wij de gasten niet kleden.

Nog een fotootje van onze Gert die (probeert te  :Wink: ) mixen.
De case was net nieuw (2e hands koopje) en moest nog aangepast worden aan ons materiaal.


Groeten,
GNmixing

----------


## pilot

als je de truss andersom draait dus met de punt naar benenden kan je net wat hoger komen met je scans ,die hangen dan in lijn met de truss,je hoeft de klemmen niet alle ***** vast te draaien en ik kreeg het altijd voor elkaar de haken van de parren in de bovenste buis te hangen en dan kwamen de lampen eronderuit,scheelt zo'n 30 cm

----------


## 4uss

> als je de truss andersom draait dus met de punt naar benenden kan je net wat hoger komen met je scans ,die hangen dan in lijn met de truss,je hoeft de klemmen niet alle ***** vast te draaien en ik kreeg het altijd voor elkaar de haken van de parren in de bovenste buis te hangen en dan kwamen de lampen eronderuit,scheelt zo'n 30 cm



Dat moet dan ook maar net mogelijk zijn. Wij hebben de VMB TE074 statieven met trussadapter, maar daar kan ik niet de truss met de punt naar beneden vastmonteren. Voor dit soort zaaltjes is het nog het functioneelste om de parren op statief te zetten... hoger kun je ze niet krijgen.

----------


## gnmixing

Op aparte statieven zou inderdaad een oplossing kunnen zijn, maar ik vind het altijd mooier als ze in de truss hangen.
Ook zouden 2 extra statieven de al te kleine dansvloer nog kleiner gemaakt hebben.

Uiteindelijk viel het allemaal nog wel mee, al zou het mooier zijn vanop grotere hoogte.

Groeten,
GNmixing

----------


## gnmixing

> jammer dat er niet meer foto's zijn. Anders hangen van lampen lijkt mij bijna niet mogelijk, truss drukt al tegen het plafond. Wat mij wel opvalt, en niet alleen bij deze foto's maar over het algemeen, de gasten zijn allemaal redelijk eenvoudig gekleed. Waar zijn de pakken en jurken?? Heb zelf afgelopen woensdag bruiloft van mijn nichtje gehad maar hier wel 95% in pak of jurk. Vind ik toch wel heel netjes en toning van respect. (maare wel weer offtopic)



Je hebt misschien wel gelijk (hoewel, zoals eerder vermeld owv acts enz.. vele zich hadden omgekleed) Maar je hebt deze foto nog niet gezien, een sexy tiroler-outfitje GRATIS en VOOR NIKS, astublief !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ralph

Hallo, daar zijn we weer...
Weer eens de digicam meegenomen naar een bruiloft, we waren met twee man, dus lekker de ruimte en de gelegenheid om rustig aan te doen!

Setje vooraanzicht nog zonder de fleurige versieringen van de gasten :Wink:  



Met twee dj's krijg je....2x laptop...de wens voor een derde cd speler....kortom: onszelf lekker makkelijk gemaakt!


ondanks het veel te warme weer, de schitterende locatie (aan het strand!) werd er flink gedanst

----------


## Max

Recentelijk nog een zilveren bruiloft gedaan:

----------


## DjFx

Max, netjes. Strakke uitstraling enz. dat zit wel goed!

Stond er verder nog iets dan 2 GLP hoofdjes op truss? Bijv setje basicverlichting?
Hoe bevalt dat die 2 MH's op stuk truss?

MVG
Patrick,

----------


## tijn

Nu er weer wat leven in de brouwerij zit kunnen we natuurlijk niet achterblijven. Recentelijk ook weer een aantal bruiloftjes gedaan. Hier een bij het Standpaviljoen in Vught.

----------


## djlaakie

Konden die 2 Movingheads niet op de achterste truss?

----------


## DJP-BIM

ja inderdaad vind er nu een beetje goedkoop uitzien, zo van ik wil wel maar ik kan niet

----------


## DJP-BIM

en ook hier nog wat foto's van gedane bruiloften:

bruiloft kootwijk:







Bruiloft in Zeddam:

----------


## DJP-BIM

Bruiloft in Andelst:





Bruiloft in elden (arnhem)







zo dat was hem voor deze keer  :Wink:

----------


## Max

> Max, netjes. Strakke uitstraling enz. dat zit wel goed!
> 
> Stond er verder nog iets dan 2 GLP hoofdjes op truss? Bijv setje basicverlichting?
> Hoe bevalt dat die 2 MH's op stuk truss?
> 
> MVG
> Patrick,



Stonden twee setjes Par-56 in de zaal. 
Ypoc's bevallen tot op heden uitermate goed.

----------


## MC Party

> Hallo, daar zijn we weer...
> Weer eens de digicam meegenomen naar een bruiloft, we waren met twee man, dus lekker de ruimte en de gelegenheid om rustig aan te doen!



Moet zeggen dat ik het meubel(en vooral de kleur) toch wel een beetje uit de tijd vind, maargoed detail... 
Verder mooi pa setje :Smile:  , gebruik je de originele x-over?

----------


## ralph

grin, meubeltje is nog geen twee maanden oud :Stick Out Tongue:  
Ik ben nog steeds reuze blij met dit kleurtje, mooi of niet: het valt op en wat mij betreft 1000x beter dan die zwarte kisten waarmee de rest zeult.
mijn motto: mag best opvallen!

Wordt een originele GAE processor gebruikt idd, was eerst een bss minidrive, nu alweer een half jaartje over naar de GAEdsc24.

----------


## WinterS

het is eens iets anders, maar persoonlijk kan 'opvallend' ook wel op een andere manier (vind ik, geen aanval op jou hoor  :Smile: )

maar persoonlijk ben ik gewoon niet voor die kleur... en over die zwarte waar je over spreekt, die staan er bij jou nu ook nog, en dat vind ik helemaal niet mooi (wordt een mengelmoes, waarom geen groen blauw rood zwart en miss nog paars erbij?)

dit is natuurlijk overdreven gezegt door mij, maar vind het té...

----------


## ralph

Smaken verschillen, en dat is maar goed ook, anders waren we allemaal met hetzelfde onderweg!

kwam nog verdwaalde foto tegen van bruiloft:

----------


## timleurink

Leuk voor een middel eeuws feest.. :-)

----------


## tijn

Nog een tweetal foto's van een bruiloft met dansvloertje...

----------


## Erik v/d Heijden

> Smaken verschillen, en dat is maar goed ook, anders waren we allemaal met hetzelfde onderweg!
> 
> kwam nog verdwaalde foto tegen van bruiloft:
> foto
> 
> 
> 
> foto



 
Had je die kabels van die effecten niet wat mooier weg kunnen werken daar ? 
is dat een Martin destroyer of discovery ?

----------


## DJP-BIM

Gisteren weer een bruiloft van vanouds, reuze gezellig hier de foto's

Opbouwen:





De Show:







Schele daan, (bij nijmegenaren wel bekend)



Feest:



meer foto's op www.believe-in-music.nl

----------


## HR Soundproductions

> Smaken verschillen, en dat is maar goed ook, anders waren we allemaal met hetzelfde onderweg!
> 
> kwam nog verdwaalde foto tegen van bruiloft:



Helemaal mee eens, het is vaak meer van hetzelfde.

Nog leuker vind ik het om te zien dat twee 4530 kasten per kant meeneemt! Now we're talking bass ! Fantastische kasten, kom ze echter niet zo vaak meer tegen ( logisch vanwege het gewicht) ondanks dat ze hun werk buitengewoon doen !

----------


## ralph

> Had je die kabels van die effecten niet wat mooier weg kunnen werken daar ? 
> is dat een Martin destroyer of discovery ?



Op de eerste vraag: nee!
2e vraag: destroyers en acrobats zie je hangen

Die 4530dc....het laag uit zo'n glijbaan is heerlijk!
kan je niet met een ander type kast maken dat geluid, zeker niet als je beziet hoe weinig vermogen je in zo'n kastje stopt en welk rendement je ermee behaalt.
Werk nog graag met deze kastjes!

----------


## DJP-BIM

kunnen die foto's niet geresized worden op mijn 19" tft vallen ze er nog vanaf....

----------


## moderator

resize voor dit plaatje wil niet lukken, vaag...

afgelopen zaterdag bruiloft in vondelkerk, Amsterdam:

----------


## LJKEVIN

> Had je die kabels van die effecten niet wat mooier weg kunnen werken daar ? 
> is dat een Martin destroyer of discovery ?




Een klein beetje met je eens, hij zegt heel snel nee..


maar afwerking vindt ik ook bij bruiloften persoonlijk erg belangrijk, als het om het licht gaat (waar weinig mensen op letten) lijkt het er een beetje vlug vlug aangehangen


(zal vast niet het geval zijn geweest)

De sfeer is het belangrijkste.. maar "AFwerking" maakt het net ietsje meer AF.

of ben ik te kritisch?

----------


## Pier

Voor ik de foo's laat zien moet ik er wel bij vertellen dat het om mijn eigen huwelijksfeest gaat. Dan mag het natuurlijk een beetje meer zijn.

Wat stond er:

Inkom zaal:
6 x Virtual Flame op 2 meter truss met baseplate en extra gewichten

DJ Booth:
Trusskader van 2 op 1 meter
2 x Virtual Flame
2 x Muschroom
2 x Minidisc
1 x Denon Cd player
1 x Rodec mengtafel
2 x Focal CC30
1 x Wave versterker

Inkleding zaal:
2 x Strings (strechtdoek)
2 x Twinkle

Truss achter DJ:
Halve trusscirkel met witte doek (4 meter)
12 x Robo Color

Sturing:
Showmaster 24.
1 x schakelpaneel (lichteffecten)

Nu de foto's

Fotoboeken

----------


## moderator

Pier, het is wel de bedoeling dat je de foto's plaatst, du niet ff een linkje naar je site....

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Ik zie een paar kabels behoorlijk strak staan :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Veder ziet het er netjes uit, die robocolors zijn misschien een beetje druk, met zen 12ven :Big Grin:  Veder zien die Flame's dr ook wel goed uit.

Gewoon top!

----------


## Roeltej



----------


## Didier

Heb afgelopen maanden ook nog wat bruiloftjes gedaan, bij deze paar foto's:


*Bruiloft A:
*Deze bruiloft was in een tent, dus maar wat extra geluid meegenomen. Bleek achteraf onnodig, maar liever zekere voor het onzekere. Tent was veel te laag, waardoor licht nauwelijks de lucht in kon. Stond zelf op podium, met hoofd tegen dak van tent. (helaas geen foto hiervan)

Materiaal:
4x Mackie SRM450
4x Mackie SRS1500
2x Pioneer CDJ100s
1x Pioneer DJM500
2x DMXbar
1x Antari Z1000





*
Bruiloft B:
*Materiaal:
2x Mackie SRM450
2x Mackie SRS1500
2x Pioneer CDJ100s
1x Pioneer DJM500
2x DMXbar
1x Antari Z1000

*



Bruiloft C:
*Materiaal:
2x Mackie SRM450
2x Mackie SRS1500
 2x Pioneer CDJ100s
 1x Pioneer DJM500
 2x DMXbar
1x op verzoek van bruidspaar géén rook


*



Bruiloft D:
*Materiaal:
2x Mackie SRM450
2x Mackie SRS1500
 2x Pioneer CDJ100s
 1x Pioneer DJM500
1x Sony MD-player (voor artiest)
 2x DMXbar
 1x Antari Z1000
2x 2mtr triangletruss incl. statieven
1x Martin CX2 (om te testen)

----------


## DJP-BIM

Bruiloftje in Elst.
De zaal was van het formaat huiskamer.

----------


## markprinsen

Didier, waarom je T4 barren niet andersom met de aansluitingen en paneeltjes naar achteren? Dit staat zo slordig.

----------


## Didier

> Didier, waarom je T4 barren niet andersom met de aansluitingen en paneeltjes naar achteren? Dit staat zo slordig.



Dit doe ik uit noodzaak wanneer ik geen dmx-controller bij me heb en de lichtshow standalone loopt (lighttosound). Zo kan ik toch af en toe van show wisselen, statief beetje omlaag, andere show kiezen en statief weer omhoog. Wanneer ik de parren aan de truss heb hangen, hang ik de paneeltjes wel netjes naar achteren.

----------


## DJP-BIM

Sjee wat een onzinnig werkje zeg, kun je beter dmx controllertje en kabeltje leggen.

----------


## Didier

> Sjee wat een onzinnig werkje zeg, kun je beter dmx controllertje en kabeltje leggen.



Is maar net waar je voor kiest. Vind dat ik al genoeg meesleep, en die standalone functie zit niet voor niets in die T4-balken ;-)

----------


## dr. dre

> Citaat:
> Origineel gepost door *DJP-BIM*
> _Sjee wat een onzinnig werkje zeg, kun je beter dmx controllertje en kabeltje leggen._
> 
> 
> Is maar net waar je voor kiest. Vind dat ik al genoeg meesleep, en die standalone functie zit niet voor niets in die T4-balken ;-)



En dan kan er geen DMX sturinkje van 1 kilo en een paar stuurkabeltjes bij ??

Sorry maar als je het mij vraagt ....
Dus in de praktijk, als iemand even een verhaaltje wil zeggen sta jij omgedraaid eerst de balkjes op static te drukken ??

Joh ieder zn mening maar ik vindt t wel een afknapper, verder heb je namelijk best een mooi setje !!

----------


## Didier

Nee hoor joh, ik sta niet de hele avond op knopjes te drukken. In praktijk komt het 1 keer op de 2 avonden voor dat er of te weinig of teveel licht is, en dan kies ik even ander programmaatje.  :Wink: 

Maargoed, ons valt zoiets op, maar het publiek ziet dat echt niet! Het gaat erom dat het een gezellige avond is, het publiek zich vermaakt heeft en de opdrachtgever tevreden is. En die 2 displaytjes hebben daar echt geen invloed op! Maar jullie hebben gelijk, het ziet netter uit, dus in het vervolg zal ik jullie raad opvolgen.  :Cool:

----------


## DJP-BIM

Het zou mij als gast wel opvallen,

als eer een mannetje aan een statief draait, 4 parren naar beneden komen, dan dat er op knopjes gedrukt word, en parretjes weer naar boven komen :P

----------


## sfvb

is een voetcontroller dan niet handig mischien ?

----------


## mac tecson

het zou mij als normale gast geen reet uitmaken

----------


## DjFx

Mensen,

Na verkeerd geplaats onderwerp hier terecht gekomen,

Laten we dan ook nog maar wat foto's van een bruiloft op 11 mei hier posten? Jaa hoor 11 mei was onze 1e bruiloft dit jaar, gezellig alleen veel irritante kids die alleen maar mee willen zingen op de meeste ongeschikte nummers voor een bruiloft.

Zullen we maar foto's kijken?

Speelgoed
De Show
Zing met mee mee...
Kids disco
Als je goed kijkt zie je dat hier de tent staat te jumpen :O
Feest  I
Feest II
Feest III
Feesten doen we met z'n alle, ook het barpersoneel  :lol: 
Van voor, naar achter, van links naar rechts...
Deze zullen terug mogen kijken op een hele mooie dag
Alle 112 liefdes foto's
Zelf kijk ik terug op een show die netjes was, eerst een publiek wat moeilijk op de vloer te krijgen was (heeft ook te maken dat we om 19:00u al moesten spelen) en wat tegen alle verwachtingen zo gezellig was dat het uit liep  :Big Grin: 

Opmerkingen, tips? Ik hoor het graag!

----------


## Derkie

Lijkt mij een behoorlijk zaaltje, misschien volgende keer wat meer licht en geluid mee? Verder mooie presentatie!

----------


## DjFx

Persoonlijk zet ik natuurlijk liever altijd 8 spots en sub-top combinatie weg. Helaas denken de meeste klanten iets anders, vraag was duidelijk om niet té veel licht mee te nemen. Het waren ook redelijk jonge mensen dus misschien ook uit een finicieel oogpunt.

Betreft het geluid, trok het prima (speakertjes stonden op de helft open) en uitsturen op 0 db is niet meer dan standaard.

Verder toch bedankt voor uw compliment  :Smile: !

----------


## Pulse

Ik heb zaterdag ook nog eens een keertje foto's genomen.
Dit was een bruiloft te Antwerpen op een vrij unieke locatie (vervallen spoorloods)

Eerst een uurtje optredens van een band (Monsoon) en daarna DJ

Foto's:
Image gallery

Materiaal:
Geluid:
Dj-set: Ecler mac40v+ Denon D4500
Front: Beyma set 4.5kw rms (3*15inch bas per kant + 10/1.4 hoorngeladen top)
Monitors: 6* Ak-audio (Beyma loaded) 12Mpro
Amping: T.amp proline 2700+1300+DCX ultradrive
Monitor amps: 2* ADJ V3001, 1* QSC RMX2450
P.A. tafel: Yamaha GA24/12
FX: Tc-electronics M-one + wat behringer gates/exp/compr
zang/instr mics: Shure SM57,58, Sennheiser E840
drumkit: Shure Beta 52 bas, Sennheiser E-614 OH's, SM57's voor toms

Licht:
2*7m lichtbrug
2* 4bar par64 500w ray
4* multipar 575w WFL frontlicht
4* Futurelight Dj-scan 250wmsd/2
2* 160w blacklight flood (4*40w tl)
1* 4bar par36 pins
1* 50cm spiegelbol
1* laser 150mw groen
1* z1000 roker 

Dat was het ongeveer  :Smile:

----------


## DJ nn

> ...
> Amping: *T.amp proline* 2700+1300+DCX ultradrive
> ...



nou moet je die r eens op het puntje zetten...
zo las ik het voor het eerst, was gek
springen op een versterkertje  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 





> Licht:
> 2*7m lichtbrug
> 2* 4bar par64 500w ray
> 4* multipar 575w WFL frontlicht
> 4* Futurelight Dj-scan 250wmsd/2
> 2* 160w blacklight flood (4*40w tl)
> 1* 4bar par36 pins
> 1* 50cm spiegelbol
> 1* laser 150mw groen
> ...



nounou ik zag nog een behringer LC2412
mooi kistje trouwens...

Is dat daar waar die tentoonstelling eens geweest is van grote dingen? (met pianokatapult enzo)

Was best een lege bedoeling op die foto's, lijkt me niet gezellig voor feest.
Maar zag er technisch wel oké uit.

Enkel: hoe heb je je spiegelbol opgehongen ? en motortje dan continu laten draaien ?

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## Pulse

> nou moet je die r eens op het puntje zetten...
> zo las ik het voor het eerst, was gek
> springen op een versterkertje



Zo heb ik het nog nooit bekeken nee  :Big Grin: 





> ... dat moet toch een ongezellige bedoening zijn



De meeste mensen die iets speciaals willen kiezen inderdaad eerder voor een mooie zaak of een kasteel of zo. Dit was een koppel (allebei architect) die eens wat anders wouden en waarschijnlijk verliefd zijn op oude gebouwen industriele gebouwen  :Smile:  Als je binnen de doeken bleef was het nog wel gezellig vond ik.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Tsjah, eerlijk??

Ik denk wel dat er meer uit deze locatie te halen is dan hier is bebeurd. Uiteraard zeg ik niet dat dit aan jullie ligt, want ik ken het budget niet en de wensen van de klant, maar met de juiste lichtaccenten en kleurstelling kan dit heel heel interessante locatie zijn.

wanneer overspanningen en pilasters, oude werktuigen en machines als te zien op de foto's juist worden uitgelicht is het wel een heel bijzondere locatie voor een bruiloft. ik denk dat (om welke reden dan ook) hier de plank net is misgeslagen.

Nogmaals, geen waarde oordeel over jullie werk, want ik ken de details niet en wat ik zie ziet er netjes uit, maar dit had wel een toevoeging geweest naar mijn idee.

----------


## jens

hoe was het geluid?? lijkt me toch dat het best een lastige lokatie is om met z'n set knap geluid eruit te halen?

----------


## DJ_matthias

mooie locatie lijkt me... ook leuk aangekleed!
dingen die ik misschien anders had gedaan:
* lichtbrugje achter DJ/band of de achterste muur uitlichten met een wash-achtig iets. nu kijken de mensen in de verte op een ofwel zwart gat, ofwel lelijke muur.
* een fan voor je rookdoos, ofwel gebruik maken van een hazer. hier en daar zie ik een dikke rookwolk en dat lijkt me nogal ongezellig als je daarin moet staan dansen...

----------


## lightzone

dit lijkt mij juist een heel gezellig trouwfeest :Wink: 

maar het had idd mooi geweest om van die grote architectural colourchangers (of iets anders) de rest van de hal te laten oplichten.
maar die zal een doorsnee drive-inn niet in de garage hebben staan.

----------


## Turboke

Hoezo zou een doorsnee drive-in die niet staan hebben, als er geen budget voor is dan ga jij ze toch ook niet plaatsen? of wel om het toch maar mooi te maken zet je ze er maar bij?

----------


## stefan90kauw

> dit lijkt mij juist een heel gezellig trouwfeest
> 
> maar het had idd mooi geweest om van die grote architectural colourchangers (of iets anders) de rest van de hal te laten oplichten.
> maar die zal een doorsnee drive-inn niet in de garage hebben staan.



Huren?






> Hoezo zou een doorsnee drive-in die niet staan hebben, als er geen budget voor is dan ga jij ze toch ook niet plaatsen? of wel om het toch maar mooi te maken zet je ze er maar bij?



Inderdaad, dat klinkt wel heel stom ja. Je vangt geld voor de spullen die gepland staan en vervolgens zet je er nog een hele bult extra bij.

Anyway, ziet er wel netjes uit. Ik denk dat het ook zeker wel gezellig was.
Wat eventueel nog had gekund is om te voorkomen dat je helemaal naar achter kijkt de diepte in. Theaterdoek hangen achter de 'band'.
En dan nette washlight of iig iets wat alle kleuren kan maken zodat je het in  dezelfde lichtkleur kan houden zeg maar.

----------


## lightzone

ik zeg gewoon dat zij die misschien niet hebben ofdat er geen buget voor was he

----------


## Pulse

> ik zeg gewoon dat zij die misschien niet hebben ofdat er geen buget voor was he



Inderdaad,

Een backdrop, wat losse flood parretjes of nog wat extra scans was nog zeker gelukt met m'n eigen spul. 

Ik heb echter van hun een eigen lichtontwerp en technische fiche voor het geluid gekregen (zijn niet voor niets architecten  :Smile: ) en ze hebben hiervoor  dan offerte aangevraagd. Voor nog overal accentverlichting + nog een extra backdrop en lichtbrug van 10m te zetten was er inderdaad geen budget meer.

De 100den kaarsen in de hal waren trouwens de sfeerverlichting  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pulse

Geluid was trouwens zeer goed te doen. Zolang de speakers je "zien" toch. Achter de speakers krijg je inderdaad wel wat rommel maar daar kwamen toch geen mensen.
Uiteraard met zo'n hal wel niet al te veel galm met de m-one moeten toevoegen bij de band  :Big Grin:

----------


## DjFx

Hier nog aantal wat kleinere drive-in showtjes vanuit Zeeland,

27 juni, karaoke show / bruiloft aan de zeeuwse kust. Gezellig feestje niet zo veel mooie foto's gemaakt omdat ik daar simpel weg geen tijd voor had.
Show
Zingen
Zingen
Meer

29 juni, mochten er 3 bruiloft shows weg, alleen de foto's waar ik aanwezig was. Simpel showtje. Veel positieve reactie's vanuit de zaal. Verder vond ik het wel 1 van de beter georganiseerde bruiloften, nette tent, goede catering en mooie aankleding!
Show
Openingsdans
Act
Feestje
Als sterren...
Aan de hemel staan
Met betrekking tot de (brand)veiligheid hebben we maar even een maglite en brandblusser naar buiten gesleept. Was niet nodig maar je weet maar nooit  :Wink: 
Feestje
Nog even lief doen
Meer

7 juli, perfecte trouwdatum (07-07-07) mochten dit keer 2 shows de deur uit. Heb wedrom alleen de foto's van waar ik zelf aanwezig was. Echter ging me digitale camera niet aan, ben bang dat ik heb perongeluk keer heb laten aanstaan.. Nja foto's met mobiel:

Show
Show
Techniek
Feestje
Zij... (act)
Dansje
Meer

Ik kijk terug op een aantal gezellige shows, waar in ieder geval het bruidspaar zich enorm hebben vermaakt. 

Commentaar op het totaal plaatje, afwerking, show, nou ik zou gewoon zeggen brand maar los

----------


## DJP-BIM

het is alweer even geleden dat ik hier wat foto's heb geplaatst dus bij deze

Afgelopen weekend weer 2 discoshows gedraaid.
1) Bruiloft in Ugchelen




2) Bruiloft in Nijmegen






a.s. Maandag mag ik weer naar dezelfde locatie in Nijmegen wederom bruiloftje.

----------


## DJ nn

Mooi, maar hoe krijg je in ***snaam je spiegelbol beschenen ?
Zie nergens een spotje ofzo...

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## lightzone

watvoor lampjes zitten er in de parren ?
lijkt me iets van nsp

----------


## DJP-BIM

spiegelbol hangt als "deco"

lampjes in de parren zijn raylights

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

http://www.believe-in-music.nl/foto/...s/DSC04694.JPG

Het lijkt me niet dat je zomaar een poot van die wind-up statieven mag weglaten?  :Frown:  

Groeten Hugo

----------


## DJP-BIM

kan een statief naar binnen omvallen dan??
als er een trussje op ligt, nee staat lekker stevig. 
het word een ander verhaal als je de voorste en de achterste poot weglaat dan is er niets meer stevig.

----------


## Funmaker

daar heb je een punt maar als er iets gebeurt moogt ge toch zwaaien naar de verzekering ook al valt uw statief niet om....

----------


## vasco

> kan een statief naar binnen omvallen dan??
> als er een trussje op ligt, nee staat lekker stevig.



Dus als je truss een beetje doorhangt zal het statief geen extra kracht geven om je truss verder in elkaar te duwen en dan om te gaan vallen???

Of zal je beetje doorgehangen truss het statief niet kunnen omtrekken naar binnen toe???

De poten zitten er niet voor niets bij, gebruik ze dan ook.
Staan ze in de weg dan is je plan bij voorbaat al verkeerd.
Zoals Funmaker al zegt, ongeluk maar geen verzekering die jou zal dekken door eigen schuld.

----------


## stefan90kauw

Had je dan gewoon niet die poten strak tegen je case kunnen zetten. Aan de binnenkant?
En dan je speakers ook maar een stukje naar voren om alsnog gelijkmatig te houden?

Is misschien wat onhandig, maarja... Als jij wat beters heb..

----------


## Roeltej

ik ook maar weer eens:

----------


## DJP-BIM

bruilofts discoshow in huissen:




klein filmpje;
YouTube - Believe In Music - Laser bij Discoshow

----------


## world sound

Hoi hier een paar foto's van onze bruiloften. Opbouwende kritiek is altijd welkom.




Space van Koen

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Hoi hier een paar foto's van onze bruiloften. Opbouwende kritiek is altijd welkom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Space van Koen



Worldsound effe offtopic maare zie dat jij een sonus set gebruikt van community, kun jij hier iets meer over zeggen? ben erg benieuwd naar de 3weg topkasten.. Vooral omdat het mid geladen is.

----------


## world sound

Dit zijn niet de sonus kasten maar de ouder csx modellen.
Ben hier zeer tevreden over zeker als ke ze als fulrage gebruikt.
De sonus kasten heb ik wel al gehoord en klinken ook goed is eigenlijk de verbeterde versie van de csx reeks.

----------


## world sound

Hoi afgelopen weekend een bruiloft gedraaid.
De locatie was een theater waar de stoelen verwijder waren.

Apparatuur lijst :

16 x par56
4 x schowtech explorer 250 pro 
2 x antari z1200
2 x cdj100s
behringer mengtafel
led backdrop
6 meter truss
2 x 4 x 15" subwoofers van community
6 toppen van c-mark 2 x 8" 1 x 1"
1 x schowtech 136 kanaals dmx tafel
1 x bellenblaas machine
1 x dmx strobo
bruiloft 28 juni theater landgraaf

----------


## DJ_matthias

graag foto's even uploaden op een webspace of een fotohost!
msn-spaces doen lastig ivm toegangsrechten!

----------


## Max

Tijdje geleden ook weer eens een bruiloftje gedaan:

----------


## Gerjanb

Hier nog wat foto's van de laatste drive inn op een bruiloft.
Dit is ook mijn standaard kleine drive inn show, die het meest op bruiloften gebruikt wordt.

(18) 12-06-08 Bruiloft Rene en Annete, Lelystad

----------

